
The Imbalance of Culture Fit - stan_rogers
https://alistapart.com/article/the-imbalance-of-culture-fit
======
jaquinas
"Hiring for culture fit" always leads to a detrimental company culture
overall. I mean, how many truly different people can you attract to a
programming, marketing or management-level position at a tech company. Most
job seekers in tech have the same core composition, so hiring on the basis of
personality differences is moot.

> When hiring, this means tossing out the whole “do I want to hang out with
> them?” question. Instead, I’ve tried to replace that with more specific,
> more culture-agnostic questions.

You've got the point here! The only way to cultivate good culture is to dial
back to job-related questions.

